# My chicky poos



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Luv this so much!  
Birdseed in a bird feeder
Their favorite thing ever!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Anybody else's chickens have a special treat they like?


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Scrambled eggs with shells in it. Make sure it's scrambled and cooked beyond recognition, or else you may create some egg-eating hens. The protein and calcium is a good supplement to their normal food.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

So, a chicken's dream food is a chef's nightmare?! BWAHAHA!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Bugs and worms! I'm digging out a new garden (getting rid of the useless lawn) and I keep finding wireworms. So I walk over to a random chicken and give it to them. It never gets old, and I always go away smiling. Especially when it's one of the poulets. And it's a great price! ;-)


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Mine like to fed at the same time everyday, but aside from that, nope.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

dried mealworms and mixed corn in the evening. and the odd corn on the cob


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

I like to catch small grasshoppers in my garden and let them go into the chickens garden area.
They love to jump and catch them...and they chase each other too! I am almost certain they are all saying "IT IS MINE! GIVE IT BACK! IT IS MINE!" 


(Saves my plants from being snacked on too)


----------



## VIVI (Mar 23, 2013)

Mine go crazy over popcorn and apples.

VIVI


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

chickenssaymoo said:


> i like to catch small grasshoppers in my garden and let them go into the chickens garden area.
> They love to jump and catch them...and they chase each other too! I am almost certain they are all saying "it is mine! Give it back! It is mine!"
> 
> (saves my plants from being snacked on too)


hahahalol!


----------

